# General strike in Greece



## Don_Madge

A general strike has been called in Greece for next Tuesday and Wednesday, November 6-7.

This could seriously disrupt the Italy - Greece ferries if the strike goes ahead.

Keep up to date at http://livingingreece.gr/strikes/

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Showing their dissatisfaction with the euro dictators again. We should try it here
Dave p


----------

